# Homebrew



## Johnsmith-

is there any shops that sell homebrew beer kits in cairo?


----------



## PoleDancer

Good first post. It makes a nice change from all the 'where can I get my nails done?' stuff.*

I had no luck when I asked around (and given where we are, I wasn't optimistic). A friend of a friend brews, and I gather they bring in most of their equipment and the more 'beery' of their ingredients. You may need to improvise, prison-hooch styley.


*Yes, yes, ladies / Moderatrix. I do appreciate that an internet forum is a product of the efforts of those who take the trouble to post on it.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I make ginger beer here..


----------



## PoleDancer

MaidenScotland said:


> I make ginger beer here..


And so do I. I fermented the last batch properly though (pre-bottling). Came out more like ginger ale. Actually the ginger beer was nicer, and made for a better mixer in my dark and stormies.


----------



## speedwing

We make white and rose wine here!!


----------



## PaulAshton

MaidenScotland said:


> I make ginger beer here..


Any idea of a recipe?

Have not had Ginger Beer for a few years


----------



## MaidenScotland

5 ounces (140 grams) fresh ginger
4 tablespoons muscovado sugar
2 to 3 lemons,,, big lemons not Egyptian size.
1 3/4 pints soda water or sparkling mineral water...
Sprigs of fresh mint
Directions
Grate the ginger on a coarse grater; you can leave the skin on if you like. Put the ginger with its pulpy juice in to a bowl and sprinkle in your muscovado sugar.

Remove the rind from 2 of your lemons with a vegetable peeler, add to the bowl, and slightly bash and squash with something heavy like a rolling pin or a pestle. Just do this for 10 seconds, to mix up the flavours.

Squeeze the juice from all 3 lemons and add most of it to the bowl. Pour in the fizzy water.

Allow to sit for 10 minutes and then taste. You may feel that the lemons are slightly too sour, therefore add a little more sugar; if it's slightly too sweet, add a little more lemon juice.

Pass the ginger beer through a coarse sieve in to a large jug and pour over ice.

If I want to make it alcoholic (I don;t drink) I add yeast. When you add the yeast you pour the liquid into plastic bottles and and wait, it will start to become hard.. this time of year might be the best time as when I tried to do it in the summer months it fermented too quickly, it should take about 8 hours to start fermenting, remember not to fill it up to the top as it will explode. Once you can feel it hardening put through a sieve and add some more water. I would guess the longer you let it ferment the more alcoholic it becomes, but my recipe is great for a refreshing drink on a hot summers day. Some times it turns out delicious and other times it is like mouthwash lol, trial and error,


----------



## PaulAshton

MaidenScotland said:


> 5 ounces (140 grams) fresh ginger
> 4 tablespoons muscovado sugar
> 2 to 3 lemons,,, big lemons not Egyptian size.
> 1 3/4 pints soda water or sparkling mineral water...
> Sprigs of fresh mint
> Directions
> Grate the ginger on a coarse grater; you can leave the skin on if you like. Put the ginger with its pulpy juice in to a bowl and sprinkle in your muscovado sugar.
> 
> Remove the rind from 2 of your lemons with a vegetable peeler, add to the bowl, and slightly bash and squash with something heavy like a rolling pin or a pestle. Just do this for 10 seconds, to mix up the flavours.
> 
> Squeeze the juice from all 3 lemons and add most of it to the bowl. Pour in the fizzy water.
> 
> Allow to sit for 10 minutes and then taste. You may feel that the lemons are slightly too sour, therefore add a little more sugar; if it's slightly too sweet, add a little more lemon juice.
> 
> Pass the ginger beer through a coarse sieve in to a large jug and pour over ice.
> 
> If I want to make it alcoholic (I don;t drink) I add yeast. When you add the yeast you pour the liquid into plastic bottles and and wait, it will start to become hard.. this time of year might be the best time as when I tried to do it in the summer months it fermented too quickly, it should take about 8 hours to start fermenting, remember not to fill it up to the top as it will explode. Once you can feel it hardening put through a sieve and add some more water. I would guess the longer you let it ferment the more alcoholic it becomes, but my recipe is great for a refreshing drink on a hot summers day. Some times it turns out delicious and other times it is like mouthwash lol, trial and error,


Thanks I will try the non alcoholic

Currently I make my own ginger tea, powdered ginger and hot water, helps with any tummy upset and arthritis


----------



## Johnsmith-

PoleDancer said:


> Good first post. It makes a nice change from all the 'where can I get my nails done?' stuff.*
> 
> I had no luck when I asked around (and given where we are, I wasn't optimistic). A friend of a friend brews, and I gather they bring in most of their equipment and the more 'beery' of their ingredients. You may need to improvise, prison-hooch styley.
> 
> 
> *Yes, yes, ladies / Moderatrix. I do appreciate that an internet forum is a product of the efforts of those who take the trouble to post on it.


Thanks,
the home brew kits of today are of an execlent quality and one can easly brew beers ale ect to the same standard of commecrial UK products.

i recomend Ale as its yeast works at higher temps


----------



## Whitedesert

Johnsmith- said:


> Thanks,
> the home brew kits of today are of an execlent quality and one can easly brew beers ale ect to the same standard of commecrial UK products.
> 
> i recomend Ale as its yeast works at higher temps


Had a go at the "warm" beers last year in Scotland, mnnnn, I would say an aquired taste...not for me. Did not like those weak American style (Fosters etc) cold beers either. 
One large ice cold Castle Lager coming up in just two days time, looking over the sea at a glorious sunset....


----------



## PaulAshton

With electric so cheap wonder if there is a market for hydroponic space case "home grow" kits for tomatoes and "herbs" LOL


----------



## MirabotZ

Hey again all,
I didn't connect the dots and think to ask here...sometimes i'm an idjit...anyway, I'm going to start brewing again, and am hoping to revive this thread a bit...has anyone found a local place to buy basic ingredients for beer and cider? Yeast, pear juice/puree for cider, equipment etc? I'm in Dokki, looking at the Burg Al Carhera across the channel in Zamalek...i just spent an hour filling a shopping cart online at Northern Brewer . com, to find out they don't ship to an APO...again "IDJIT"-I should have checked their shipping methods first...


----------



## hyper_janice

MirabotZ said:


> Hey again all,
> I didn't connect the dots and think to ask here...sometimes i'm an idjit...anyway, I'm going to start brewing again, and am hoping to revive this thread a bit...has anyone found a local place to buy basic ingredients for beer and cider? Yeast, pear juice/puree for cider, equipment etc? I'm in Dokki, looking at the Burg Al Carhera across the channel in Zamalek...i just spent an hour filling a shopping cart online at Northern Brewer . com, to find out they don't ship to an APO...again "IDJIT"-I should have checked their shipping methods first...


Can't you get yourself a blender and make your own juice/puree? Yeast can be bought at Carrefour or Hyper1 in dry form. I have seen yeast in paste form also. If you want me to, I'll ask where my sis-in-law bought it. Do you need a special kind of yeast for this process? This sounds like an idea to me. I haven't had a drink since August and about now I'm ready for one.


----------



## MirabotZ

there are several hundreds of different yeasts...each used for a specific type or version of a type of beer, cider, mead...

And Malts...same variety: barley, wheat, rice...different color levels and flavors...

then there's hops...same thing--lots of varieties

and additional little things for clarification, and stabilization...

the list gets really crazy if you let it...

I'm looking for a few basic items so I can brew a few basic styles...and need a few pieces of equipment too...the juice and puree i can do myself, but it's faster n easier to buy it ready to use...just being a bit lazy


----------



## Githa

Now make me very interested - I would like to know where i could buy gear etc
would really like to make red wine

Githa


----------



## speedwing

We make our own wine, white and sometimes red, real basic equipment, 2 bins and a plastic tube. All you need is cartons of fruit juice, sugar, water and we use dried active yeast from any supermarket, the only thing we have to get people to bring us over is Finings and Camdan tablets


----------



## MirabotZ

if you're really interested, I suggest starting here: byo.com for beer, and their wine site:WineMaker Magazine - Making Your Own Great Wine At Home

Both sites are just full of information advice, and possibly suppliers - I'm going to try to find some suppliers who will ship to APO addresses next...Northern brewer is out...they refuse. Too bad for them --I'll spend my 260+ dollars on another APO friendly site.

I hope these are useful for you. I personally gain great satisfaction drinking a beer I brewed myself - even if it does come from a kit and recipe someone else put together for me.


----------



## MirabotZ

Also for janice-- Drinkies - phone:19330 and some info: Cairo Delivery (hot numbers) « iCroc they deliver wine and beer sweetie- you do NOT have to go so long without. Poor thing.


----------



## hyper_janice

MirabotZ said:


> Also for janice-- Drinkies - phone:19330 and some info: Cairo Delivery (hot numbers) « iCroc they deliver wine and beer sweetie- you do NOT have to go so long without. Poor thing.


Kinda doubt they deliver to 10th of Ramadan.


----------



## Lanason

hyper_janice said:


> Kinda doubt they deliver to 10th of Ramadan.


I can (for a massive load of Backsheesh) :spit:


----------



## rustydegras

*my research*

I spent a good amount of time trying to figure out how to brew here, and what I have found is this: 

You will most likely have to bring the hops and yeast from America. I could not find a homebrew store which ships to Egypt, including those in South Africa. If those are brought then we'll need malt. 

I don't think there is a source of malt extract here, so it will have to be an all grain. But where do you get malted barely? I contacted the Al Ahram brewery (Stella) to ask about buying a 50kg bag of malt from them but did not get a reply. I imagine, you'd have to go there. Otherwise, you'd have to malt your own barely, and that is reserved to the most dedicated, professionals. I am just an amateur, but I miss my hoppy ales too much and will do what whatever it takes.


----------



## MirabotZ

I ordered some supplies from Midwestsupplies.com on the 13th...I'll let you know when they finally arrive...


----------



## MaidenScotland

MirabotZ said:


> I ordered some supplies from Midwestsupplies.com on the 13th...I'll let you know when they finally arrive...




I like that you put when and not if


----------



## rustydegras

MirabotZ said:


> I ordered some supplies from Midwestsupplies.com on the 13th...I'll let you know when they finally arrive...


That is great news! Please let me know!


----------



## jemiljan

MaidenScotland said:


> 5 ounces (140 grams) fresh ginger
> 4 tablespoons muscovado sugar
> 2 to 3 lemons,,, big lemons not Egyptian size.
> 1 3/4 pints soda water or sparkling mineral water...
> Sprigs of fresh mint
> Directions
> Grate the ginger on a coarse grater; you can leave the skin on if you like. Put the ginger with its pulpy juice in to a bowl and sprinkle in your muscovado sugar.


From where do you get the muscovado sugar? I've only seen turbinado and demerara.


----------



## jemiljan

rustydegras said:


> I spent a good amount of time trying to figure out how to brew here, and what I have found is this:
> 
> You will most likely have to bring the hops and yeast from America. I could not find a homebrew store which ships to Egypt, including those in South Africa. If those are brought then we'll need malt.
> 
> I don't think there is a source of malt extract here, so it will have to be an all grain. But where do you get malted barely? I contacted the Al Ahram brewery (Stella) to ask about buying a 50kg bag of malt from them but did not get a reply. I imagine, you'd have to go there. Otherwise, you'd have to malt your own barely, and that is reserved to the most dedicated, professionals. I am just an amateur, but I miss my hoppy ales too much and will do what whatever it takes.


While I have yet to try it, I suspect that Cascade hops may grow fairly well here. It's the one strain that I know will tolerate higher heat, and is standard for many ales. I grew it in a container with a trellis down in South Carolina in the US, where the temps are perhaps just a zone or two cooler than here. All you need is a piece of the live root stock, which can be quite small. My only caution is that it can be invasive in the right conditions (why I grew it in a container, soil conditioned with a touch of silica to retain water). Also if you pick it, wear gloves, as the lupulin can cause a a skin irritation and even a rash, though it quickly subsides. 

Also, this site has instructions for malting barley. It's basically soaked till it germinates, slightly sprouted, and then dried. Sounds to me like a good late summer project for winter brewing? 

If you get brewing yeast, they can be kept alive by keeping them happy with a little sugar and water in a jug with an airlock in the fridge, dumping out some liquid and adding water and feeding it some more sugar.


----------



## MaidenScotland

jemiljan said:


> From where do you get the muscovado sugar? I've only seen turbinado and demerara.




I have got in in Alpha... but try Gourmet as well


----------



## MirabotZ

*brew supplies partial arrival*



rustydegras said:


> That is great news! Please let me know!


I got one of the Kits today! 3 quarts of LME, a smack pack of yeast, some grains, hops a a few lilt things---IF I had my fermenter and hydrometer, I could already have 5 gallons in the fermenter...hope it gets here SOOOOON!


----------



## MirabotZ

*local supplies?*



jemiljan said:


> While I have yet to try it, I suspect that Cascade hops may grow fairly well here. It's the one strain that I know will tolerate higher heat, and is standard for many ales. I grew it in a container with a trellis down in South Carolina in the US, where the temps are perhaps just a zone or two cooler than here. All you need is a piece of the live root stock, which can be quite small. My only caution is that it can be invasive in the right conditions (why I grew it in a container, soil conditioned with a touch of silica to retain water). Also if you pick it, wear gloves, as the lupulin can cause a a skin irritation and even a rash, though it quickly subsides.
> 
> Also, this site has instructions for malting barley. It's basically soaked till it germinates, slightly sprouted, and then dried. Sounds to me like a good late summer project for winter brewing?
> 
> If you get brewing yeast, they can be kept alive by keeping them happy with a little sugar and water in a jug with an airlock in the fridge, dumping out some liquid and adding water and feeding it some more sugar.



Can we GET local Grain easily? I'd try malting it if I could get my hands on fresh barley or wheat grain...the hops, i tried a few years back in florida,,,they were growing nicely got to about 3 ft or so, then I deployed, we had a drought, and when I got back all dead...not a single flower or living vine left...I haven't tried since, I doubt I'd be able to take my potted plant to my next assignment in 2 years' time, so i think I'll have to just order online for the time being...maybe when I retire...

Also to really keep yeast healthy for a while, it's better to use malt, and also add yeast nutrients...basically add fresh wort every few weeks to 'feed' it and keep it healthy--:juggle:I ordered some just for this purpose, I plan to save my yeasts, and will be happy to share with anyone who wants some(just as soon as I figure out the process - it's a new project for me)


----------



## jemiljan

> Can we GET local Grain easily? I'd try malting it if I could get my hands on fresh barley or wheat grain


I'll have to look into the barley (_shi'īr _شعير), but wheat berries are pretty easy to find. It's called _bilīlah_ (بليلة), and it's a commonly soaked and simmered in milk to make a breakfast porridge, or a sweeter version with coconut, raisins, and nuts that's more of a desert.

I found a local Masri forum on which someone asked about a grain mill (_ṭāḥūna_ طاحونة or _maṭḥan_ [pronounced 'maht-hahn'], and a miller is a ṭaḥān) for grinding wheat and barley, etc. They suggested visiting the 'attars- the traditional spice sellers. 



> Also to really keep yeast healthy for a while, it's better to use malt, and also add yeast nutrients...basically add fresh wort every few weeks to 'feed' it and keep it healthy


Absolutely! I was just suggesting a way to propagate the yeast in the absence of malt. I've heard talk that nutritional yeast can act as a yeast nutrient (made me wonder if you could use Marmite), but others suggest simply using boiled baking yeast. 

Also, Saqqara is currently selling a Wiezen (very nice one, I might add, WAY better than Blue Moon) that is unfiltered and leaves a layer of sediment on the bottom of the bottle. I wonder if that can be cultured... or at least used as nutrient...

BTW- I spotted the new Juhayna Pure Red Grape Juice today and bought some. Give me ideas... though in all honesty, the wine has improved so much from when I first came here 25 years ago. Someone suggested I get one of those aerator toys, which I did, and I think it's well worth it.


----------



## MirabotZ

I have had that weizen - I couldn't remember the name though! It isn't bad at all, I saw the yeast and had thought of trying to culture it...haven't been back to the pub tho... can't find a seller within walking distance, and since I couldn't remember the name, I didn't have drinkies deliver....and since I've had this cruddy cold bug for the last 9 or 10 days - my brain hasn't been too efficient, or creative...


----------



## PoleDancer

Luxor (EIBCO) brewery also do a weizen, also rather good. It was unavailable for several months, possibly pending the wheat harvest, but was back in stock in Cheers a few weeks ago (though not on their website), when I last ordered some.


----------



## jemiljan

MirabotZ said:


> I have had that weizen - I couldn't remember the name though! It isn't bad at all, I saw the yeast and had thought of trying to culture it...haven't been back to the pub tho... can't find a seller within walking distance, and since I couldn't remember the name, I didn't have drinkies deliver....and since I've had this cruddy cold bug for the last 9 or 10 days - my brain hasn't been too efficient, or creative...


When I last went to Drinkie's in Maadi, they told me that they plan to carry it continuously from now on, as it is very popular.


----------



## Lanason

jemiljan said:


> When I last went to Drinkie's in Maadi, they told me that they plan to carry it continuously from now on, as it is very popular.


I had Weisen at the "German" fest at BCA Maadi. 

Not nice - in my humble opinion :spit:


----------



## jemiljan

Lanason said:


> I had Weisen at the "German" fest at BCA Maadi.
> 
> Not nice - in my humble opinion :spit:


Do you remember if it's the one made by Luxor or Sakkara?


----------



## jemiljan

MirabotZ said:


> Can we GET local Grain easily? I'd try malting it if I could get my hands on fresh barley or wheat grain...


Found both barley and wheat in the Maadi Suq at one of the 'attars just past where the bridge descends near Midan Hurriya, just up the street from the metro. Forgot to ask the price though, and whether they could grind it. Also need to add one correction to my previous post. _Balīla_ is the name of the desert I mentioned, but _qamiḥ_ (قمح, pronounced _'amiḥ_ in Masri) is the name for 'wheat'. In any case, the wheat looked nice and fresh, and the barley also looked like it could probably produce a reasonable crystal malt. 

Also found another article explaining malt in greater detail, with a slightly easier recipe for converting barley at the end.


----------



## tracyc11

Hi there, did you get the equipment in Cairo?


----------



## tracyc11

Hey there. Would you mind briefly telling me how you do this as I wish to do it upon my return to cairo


----------



## MirabotZ

hi all, so sorry, I left egypt in Oct 2013 I should have changed my status....
as to how to culture yeast from a beer: here is a link to the google search i did--the top several are all good articles:
https://www.google.com/search?q=cul...j0.7791j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8

if the link doesn't work, go to BYO.com, and How to Brew - By John Palmer read the chapter 6 Yeast it goes into good detail...
How to Brew - By John Palmer - Yeast from Commercial Beers

good luck! 
TZ


----------



## jemiljan

jemiljan said:


> Found both barley and wheat in the Maadi Suq at one of the 'attars just past where the bridge descends near Midan Hurriya, just up the street from the metro. Forgot to ask the price though, and whether they could grind it. Also need to add one correction to my previous post. Balīla is the name of the desert I mentioned, but qamiḥ (قمح, pronounced 'amiḥ in Masri) is the name for 'wheat'. In any case, the wheat looked nice and fresh, and the barley also looked like it could probably produce a reasonable crystal malt. Also found another article explaining malt in greater detail, with a slightly easier recipe for converting barley at the end.


Just to follow up on my post, BCA is now home-brewing cider! They had a nice stout for a while too.


----------

